# Bad karma day for my equipment



## ConradS (16/2/16)

This morning I was rushing out to work, as I close my gate I drop my D2 with Subtank, it smashes the glass in a million pieces as it connects raw paving With a sickening thud. 

Fine I think, go back in pull out the Rba section, look for the replacement glass, rinse everything pop a readymade coil in (fear of glass hidden in the cotton of Rba) and refill. 

Great all set. Only 15 mins late.

Around two a gust blows over a banner at work. It connects my lcd, lcd tips over onto D2 and Subtank. I think, here we go again. 

Right, pick up lcd and Subtank has blown a nice hole in the monitor, that's the end of that Phillips.

Now paranoid of more fine glass in the atomizer I strip again and wash and dump the coil. 

Switch to the serpent and refill ... Happiness




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## MikeVape (16/2/16)

Omw that's some hectic Vape joo joo. 
Need to make an offering...... 

Cloud up the room!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ChrisFJS (16/2/16)

Wow that really is a shit day. The vape gods were not looking down on you today or maybe they wanted to see you suffer. At least those subtank glasses are readily available from most vendors.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari (17/2/16)

ConradS said:


> This morning I was rushing out to work, as I close my gate I drop my D2 with Subtank, it smashes the glass in a million pieces as it connects raw paving With a sickening thud.
> 
> Fine I think, go back in pull out the Rba section, look for the replacement glass, rinse everything pop a readymade coil in (fear of glass hidden in the cotton of Rba) and refill.
> 
> ...


It is the work of the devil. Trying to get you back to smelling like hell. Karma looks good you ended with a full tank pretty much all the way despite casualties.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ConradS (17/2/16)

Haha, in the end it's all good, going to take more than that to get me back on smokes, like hell freezing over!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## CloudmanJHB (17/2/16)

Sheizer that is a bad day, shame bud!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NewOobY (17/2/16)

ConradS said:


> This morning I was rushing out to work, as I close my gate I drop my D2 with Subtank, it smashes the glass in a million pieces as it connects raw paving With a sickening thud.
> 
> Fine I think, go back in pull out the Rba section, look for the replacement glass, rinse everything pop a readymade coil in (fear of glass hidden in the cotton of Rba) and refill.
> 
> ...



sheesh bro, did you walk under a ladder or something?

That sounds like an awful amount of bad-luck. Now I wish there was an EISH rating. Sorry to hear about your misfortune, but glad you are vaping happily again. Did you at least get some time off cause LCD was broken?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ConradS (17/2/16)

NewOobY said:


> sheesh bro, did you walk under a ladder or something?
> 
> That sounds like an awful amount of bad-luck. Now I wish there was an EISH rating. Sorry to hear about your misfortune, but glad you are vaping happily again. Did you at least get some time off cause LCD was broken?



Nope! Only a new screen, luckily this one is better!


----------



## NewOobY (17/2/16)

ConradS said:


> Nope! Only a new screen, luckily this one is better!


well least you got a better screen

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

